# My first brew - pic



## Thig (Feb 8, 2015)

Having my first Hatchee Brew craft beer.


----------



## olusteebus (Feb 8, 2015)

Well, . . . . . . How is it?


----------



## Thig (Feb 8, 2015)

Very good, actually surprised myself. I wasn't expecting much out of it. Better than my normal Bud Lite but then that isn't setting the bar very high.


----------



## BernardSmith (Feb 8, 2015)

What is Hatchee Brew beer?


----------



## Thig (Feb 9, 2015)

BernardSmith said:


> What is Hatchee Brew beer?



I guess that was a little confusing. I call my basement winery the Hatchee Ridge Winery (named after my sub-division) so I called the beer Hatchee Brew. It is just a pale ale extract kit, my first.


----------



## BernardSmith (Feb 9, 2015)

Ha ha. Makes sense... had me very confused...


----------



## calvin (Feb 9, 2015)

Great idea. I've been struggling to come up with a name for my winery that I like. Pioneer ponds winery? That might work. That is the name of the subdivision I live in.


----------



## jswordy (Feb 16, 2015)

Congrats Calvin and welcome to the beer crafting world!


----------



## olusteebus (Feb 16, 2015)

I call my brewery "Crawl Space Brewery" because it is actually in my crawl space which some of it is tall enough to stand in.


----------

